# فيديو لأب يذبح اولاده وزوجته وينتحر بالسعودية ....مشهد مرعب



## ااميرة كل (12 فبراير 2012)

للة, مرعب, مشهد, اولاده, بالسعودية, يذبح, فيديو, وينتحر, وزوجته​ 
فيديو لأب يذبح اولاده وزوجته وينتحر بالسعودية ....مشهد مرعب...​ 
فيديو لأب يذبح اولاده وزوجته وينتحر بالسعودية ....مشهد مرعب...​ 
لاحول ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم....
هذا واحد ذبح عياله وزوجته....
وياحرام وش ذنب الاطفال.....​ 
اخليكم مع الفيديو​ 
​ 
لمشاهدة الفيديو يجب الانتظار 15 ثانية
للمزيد من الافلام والفيديوهات عليكم التسجيل بالموقع​ 
http://bit.ly/AflsCr​ 
تحياتى لكم ...​


----------

